# Kann man die grösse an nem externen skript ändern!?



## Lynn (26. Mai 2004)

Hey!

Hab nur ne kurze Frage,... 

Ich will ein java skript auf meine page einbinden... So ne Art eingabefeld für ne Suchmaschiene... 
Die ist alleiderings ein stück zu gross... Kann man das irgendwie extern verkleinern ?
Sowas kann man bei HTML ja auch mit Bildern machen ... z.b.

```
[img]http://www.blabla....jpg[/img]
```

geht sowas auch mit java ???

das skrip... :


```
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://www...blabla..search.php?lang=en"></script>
```

Denk zwar nich das sowat geht aber.. man kanns ja mal versuchen, gell ? -_-


----------



## Roar (26. Mai 2004)

IN diesem board geht es um Java!!! *nur* um java!! nicht um diesen script-müll!!!


----------



## Lynn (26. Mai 2004)

ok , dann erklär mir den unterschied zwischen javaskript und java 
Ich hab doch hier bei ANFÄNGERFRAGEN reingeschrieben oder ???? 

naja egal ... 

ich lass s weg 

trotzdem danke


----------



## Roar (26. Mai 2004)

ja aber hier gehts um anfängerfragen zu java
2. hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4595
3. nein,wieso sollte ich die sig. ändern?


----------



## Lynn (26. Mai 2004)

joa joa das mit der sig is schon ok...

da ich nix von java peil bzw. eigentlich nie was damit zu tun hab... und da in diesem code 
*java*skript stand... ist es für einen anfänger wie mich naheliegend das es wat mit java zu tun hat ... 
Aber schon klar... hab den post da gelesen. 

Naja, Bis dann


----------



## Roar (26. Mai 2004)

nagut, dann muss mal jemand verschieben...

zu deinem prob.: du willst die größe eines textfeldes verändern? schau mal in den code den du einbindest. dort müsste irgendwo das tf erstellt werden, da kannste dann größe ändern


----------

